# No audio service with bluetooth

## linux_matt

After a world update and kernel upgrade I can no longer use bluetooth for an audio connection (HTC One V). I can use blueman to pair the phone but I'm not sure the connection is maintained. I can't run up an audio service using blueman and gnome-bluetooth (nothing appears in pavucontrol; gnome-bluetooth doesn't offer an audio option) but this works out of the box with ubuntu (so no hardware issue). There are sometimes dbus errors in the gentoo terminal output such as 

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/blueman/bluez/utils.py", line 28, in warp

    raise errors.parse_dbus_error(exception)

DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Unregister" with signature "s" on interface "org.bluez.NetworkServer" doesn't exist

Any clues as to what is going on here? Thanks

----------

## Logicien

According with /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf, a non root user have to be in the lp or plugdev group to be able to communicate with bluetooth devices. So, put your user in one of them. In plus, I did that in /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf

```
[General]

Enable=Control,Gateway,Headset,Media,Sink,Socket,Source

#Disable=Socket
```

to enable Bluetooth audio connexions. I made an entry in /etc/asound.conf for my Bluetooth headset using it's MAC address

```
pcm.bluetooth {

        type plug

        slave {

                pcm {

                type bluetooth

                device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

                profile "auto"

                }

        }

        hint {

                show on

                description "Description"

        }

}
```

It's enough to use Bluetooth with Alsa, but I can use this entry to tell Pulseaudio to use my Bluetooth headset as one input/output device. In /etc/pulse/default.pa I have the line

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=bluetooth
```

After every services have been (re)start and the headset are sink, I just ot have to switch to it using Pavucontrol. You can make Pulseaudio the default audio server for Alsa with $HOME/.asoundrc

```
pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}
```

In /etc/libao.conf

```
default_driver=pulse
```

You can make Pulseaudio the default server for almost all multimedia programs.

That's the way I use Bluetooth audio with Dbus, Alsa and Pulseaudio in Gentoo.

----------

## linux_matt

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> According with /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf, a non root user have to be in the lp or plugdev group to be able to communicate with bluetooth devices. So, put your user in one of them. In plus, I did that in /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
> 
> ```
> [General]
> 
> ...

 

Thank you for this detailed post. I can make progress on this basis: the sound on the phone cuts out, and the volume control switches to bluetooth.  The remaining problem now is on the PC side where pulseaudio does not show a bluetooth connection and there is no sound. This line load-module module-alsa-sink device=bluetooth   results in an error:

[pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device=bluetooth"): initialization failed.

[pulseaudio] main.c: Module load failed.

[pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to initialize daemon

...although pulseaudio is compiled with both alsa and bluetooth flags

bluetoothd output looks OK:

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_connect_cb() AVDTP: connected transport channel to E8:99:C4:FC:69:41

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/a2dp.c:open_cfm() Sink 0xb7775610: Open_Cfm

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/source.c:stream_setup_complete() Stream successfully created

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/a2dp.c:setup_unref() 0xb777d468: ref=0

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/a2dp.c:setup_free() 0xb777d468

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_unref() 0xb7784ec0: ref=2

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_sep_set_state() stream state changed: CONFIGURED -> OPEN

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/avdtp.c:session_cb() 

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_parse_cmd() Received  GET_CAPABILITIES_CMD

Jan 10 14:04:02 mypc bluetoothd[9764]: audio/a2dp.c:endpoint_getcap_ind() Sink 0xb776de48: Get_Capability_Ind

Some relevant output from pulseaudio -vvv:

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-udev-detect" (index: #6; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-jackdbus-detect.so': failure

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-bluetooth-policy.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-bluetooth-policy" (index: #7; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-bluetooth-discover.so': success

D: [pulseaudio] dbus-util.c: Successfully connected to D-Bus system bus 2abbe1c8d2e24875e9094cc552cf3f17 as :1.471

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-bluetooth-discover" (index: #8; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-esound-protocol-unix.so': failure

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-native-protocol-unix" (index: #9; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-gconf.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-gconf" (index: #10; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] core-subscribe.c: Dropped redundant event due to change event.

I: [pulseaudio] module-default-device-restore.c: Restored default sink 'alsa_output.pci-0000_00_09.0.analog-stereo'.

D: [pulseaudio] core-subscribe.c: Dropped redundant event due to change event.

I: [pulseaudio] module-default-device-restore.c: Restored default source 'alsa_input.pci-0000_00_09.0.analog-stereo'.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-default-device-restore" (index: #11; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-rescue-streams" (index: #12; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-always-sink" (index: #13; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-intended-roles" (index: #14; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_09.0.analog-stereo becomes idle, timeout in 5 seconds.

D: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_input.pci-0000_00_09.0.analog-stereo becomes idle, timeout in 5 seconds.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-suspend-on-idle" (index: #15; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-console-kit.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 0 "ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session3"

D: [pulseaudio] module-console-kit.c: Added new session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session3

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-console-kit" (index: #16; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-systemd-login.so': failure

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-position-event-sounds" (index: #17; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] module-role-cork.c: Using role 'phone' as trigger role.

D: [pulseaudio] module-role-cork.c: Using roles 'music' and 'video' as cork roles.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-role-cork" (index: #18; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-filter-heuristics" (index: #19; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-filter-apply" (index: #20; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib/pulse-4.0/modules/module-dbus-protocol.so': success

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Memstats added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/memstats

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile2

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile3

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile4

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile5

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile6

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile7

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile8

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile9

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile10

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile11

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile12

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile13

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile14

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile15

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile16

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile17

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile18

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile19

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile20

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile21

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile22

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.CardProfile added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0/profile23

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Card added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/card0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0/port0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0/port1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0/port2

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0/port3

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Device added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Sink added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Device added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Source added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source1/port0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source1/port1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source1/port2

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source1/port3

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.DevicePort added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source1/port4

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Device added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Source added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module2

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module3

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module4

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module5

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module6

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module7

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module8

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module9

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module10

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module11

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module12

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module13

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module14

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module15

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module16

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module17

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module18

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module19

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module20

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1 added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-dbus-protocol" (index: #21; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Got org.PulseAudio1!

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Got org.pulseaudio.Server!

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup complete.

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: dbus: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus, path=/org/freedesktop/DBus, member=NameAcquired

D: [pulseaudio] module-console-kit.c: dbus: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus, path=/org/freedesktop/DBus, member=NameAcquired

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module21

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Registering /MediaEndpoint/HFPAG on adapter /org/bluez/9764/hci0.

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Registering /MediaEndpoint/HFPHS on adapter /org/bluez/9764/hci0.

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Registering /MediaEndpoint/A2DPSource on adapter /org/bluez/9764/hci0.

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Registering /MediaEndpoint/A2DPSink on adapter /org/bluez/9764/hci0.

D: [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: /dev/snd/controlC0 is accessible: yes

D: [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Resuming all sinks and sources of card alsa_card.pci-0000_00_09.0.

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Device /org/bluez/9764/hci0/dev_E8_99_C4_FC_69_41 interface org.bluez.AudioSource property 'State' changed to value 'disconnected'

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Device /org/bluez/9764/hci0/dev_E8_99_C4_FC_69_41 interface org.bluez.HandsfreeGateway property 'State' changed to value 'disconnected'

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Device /org/bluez/9764/hci0/dev_E8_99_C4_FC_69_41 interface org.bluez.HandsfreeGateway property 'State' changed to value 'disconnected'

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Device /org/bluez/9764/hci0/dev_E8_99_C4_FC_69_41 interface org.bluez.Audio property 'State' changed to value 'disconnected'

Here is some pactl output:

$ pactl list modules

Module #0

	Name: module-device-restore

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Automatically restore the volume/mute state of devices"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #1

	Name: module-stream-restore

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Automatically restore the volume/mute/device state of streams"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #2

	Name: module-card-restore

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Automatically restore profile of cards"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #3

	Name: module-augment-properties

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Augment the property sets of streams with additional static information"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #4

	Name: module-switch-on-port-available

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

Module #5

	Name: module-alsa-card

	Argument: device_id="0" name="pci-0000_00_09.0" card_name="alsa_card.pci-0000_00_09.0" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes use_ucm=yes card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1"

	Usage counter: 0

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "ALSA Card"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #6

	Name: module-udev-detect

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Detect available audio hardware and load matching drivers"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #7

	Name: module-bluetooth-policy

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "FrÃ©dÃ©ric Dalleau"

		module.description = "When a bluetooth sink or source is added, load module-loopback"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #8

	Name: module-bluetooth-discover

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Joao Paulo Rechi Vita"

		module.description = "Detect available bluetooth audio devices and load bluetooth audio drivers"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #9

	Name: module-native-protocol-unix

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Native protocol (UNIX sockets)"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #10

	Name: module-gconf

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "GConf Adapter"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #11

	Name: module-default-device-restore

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Automatically restore the default sink and source"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #12

	Name: module-rescue-streams

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "When a sink/source is removed, try to move their streams to the default sink/source"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #13

	Name: module-always-sink

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Colin Guthrie"

		module.description = "Always keeps at least one sink loaded even if it's a null one"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #14

	Name: module-intended-roles

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Automatically set device of streams based of intended roles of devices"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #15

	Name: module-suspend-on-idle

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "When a sink/source is idle for too long, suspend it"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #16

	Name: module-console-kit

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Create a client for each ConsoleKit session of this user"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #17

	Name: module-position-event-sounds

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Position event sounds between L and R depending on the position on screen of the widget triggering them."

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #18

	Name: module-role-cork

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Lennart Poettering"

		module.description = "Mute & cork streams with certain roles while others exist"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #19

	Name: module-filter-heuristics

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Colin Guthrie"

		module.description = "Detect when various filters are desirable"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #20

	Name: module-filter-apply

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Colin Guthrie"

		module.description = "Load filter sinks automatically when needed"

		module.version = "4.0"

Module #21

	Name: module-dbus-protocol

	Argument: 

	Usage counter: n/a

	Properties:

		module.author = "Tanu Kaskinen"

		module.description = "D-Bus interface"

		module.version = "4.0"

Any ideas on how to solve that one? Thanks

----------

## linux_matt

Possibly this is the issue?

ERROR:dbus.connection:Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 230, in maybe_handle_message

    self._handler(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/blueman/plugins/applet/PulseAudio.py", line 258, in on_source_prop_change

    self.load_module(device, "path=%s address=%s profile=a2dp_source source_properties=device.icon_name=blueman card_properties=device.icon_name=blueman" % (device, d.Address))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/blueman/plugins/applet/PulseAudio.py", line 236, in load_module

    m.load(args, cb)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/blueman/plugins/applet/PulseAudio.py", line 142, in load

    load_cb)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/blueman/main/PulseAudioUtils.py", line 568, in LoadModule

    self.check_connected()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/blueman/main/PulseAudioUtils.py", line 304, in check_connected

    raise PANotConnected("Connection to PulseAudio daemon is not established")

PANotConnected: Connection to PulseAudio daemon is not established

----------

## Logicien

Is your host Bluetooth device is 'UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN' after you start the Bluetooth service when you execute the hciconfig -a command? ISCAN make the host device visible to remote ones. You may have to execute

```
hciconfig hci0 piscan
```

for that. Note that Blueman only show itself in the notification zone if the Bluetooth service is started.

Have you put your user in the plugdev group and restart your session? Have you make an entry in /etc/asound.conf with the MAC address of your Bluetooth device? Instead of device=bluetooth it can be

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=pcm.bluetooth
```

I had those Python errors messages for Blueman before my user was in the plugdev group. To sink a Bluetooth device with your Bluetooth host, you can create a file call /var/lib/bluetooth/XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX/pincodes. Just write the MAC address of your Bluetooth device and the pincode on one line like this

```
# MAC address pincode

XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX xxxx
```

and restart the Bluetooth service. Your Bluetooth device should be able to sink with the Bluetooth host without Blueman. This are the main packages I emerge for Bluetooth

```
equery l *blue*

 * Searching for *blue* ...

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/blueman-1.23-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r8:0

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/bluez-hcidump-2.5:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-firmware/bluez-firmware-1.2:0
```

Those USE flags related with Bluetooth are enabled globally in /etc/portage/make.conf

```
alsa bluetooth dbus gvfs obex pulseaudio udev udisks
```

----------

## linux_matt

Thank you again, I'll take a look and post back on the results   

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Is your host Bluetooth device is 'UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN' after you start the Bluetooth service when you execute the hciconfig -a command? ISCAN make the host device visible to remote ones. You may have to execute
> 
> ```
> hciconfig hci0 piscan
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## linux_matt

The combination that worked is in .asoundrc:

pcm.bluetooth {

        type bluetooth

        device xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx 

profile "auto"

}

where xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx is the MAC address of the smartphone  

and in /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf:

Enable=Control,Gateway,Headset,Media,Sink,Source

Disable=Socket

 *linux_matt wrote:*   

> Thank you again, I'll take a look and post back on the results   
> 
>  *Logicien wrote:*   Is your host Bluetooth device is 'UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN' after you start the Bluetooth service when you execute the hciconfig -a command? ISCAN make the host device visible to remote ones. You may have to execute
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

